# Sony PlayStation 3 price drops in India - now starts from Rs. 16,990



## vickybat (Aug 20, 2011)

Yup, that's true. Finally the international prices are starting to reflect in indian soil.
*
Source*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 20, 2011)

A kick in the balls for those who bought it for 20k. Dang!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 21, 2011)

At flipkart 160gb model is present at 16990 Rs +free games


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> A kick in the balls for those who bought it for 20k. Dang!


Not at all. I got mine last year with an extended 2-year warranty and I have no regrets. Price cuts are inevitable. It's the wait which you have to bear.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 21, 2011)

Flipcart lists 320 gb with move bundle + game & goodies @20K I think the price will dip further

Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

Letsbuy's offer for 160GB console = Rs. 15,799/- 

Sony PS3 160GB (Black)

Even lesser, if you have any discount coupons.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 21, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Flipcart lists 320 gb with move bundle + game & goodies @20K I think the price will dip further
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk



Nope that price is ok. Previously it was Rs 22990. The 320gb move bundle is cheaper than 
Xbox 360 250gb elite model which is retailing for Rs 21990 which makes it an attractive bundle since it comes bundled with the "move" motion controller.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Letsbuy's offer for 160GB console = Rs. 15,799/-
> 
> Sony PS3 160GB (Black)
> 
> Even lesser, if you have any discount coupons.



Wow . Nice find ethan. That's a very very attractive price and really a must buy console for the potential buyers.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice. I hope more PS3 users show up. 

Also no wait is worth a price drop: Got a PS3 250GB for 18.5k last year. Unless it costs 2k now, it wont bother any old user.

Cant say the same for ones bought 2months prior to this date though. My condolences.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2011)

Well its a nice price drop but will hardly make any difference who bought this console 6 or more months ago as prices drops.I am saving money for a gaming rig.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2011)

Cr@p... I just got a GFX card


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 21, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Letsbuy's offer for 160GB console = Rs. 15,799/-
> 
> Sony PS3 160GB (Black)
> 
> Even lesser, if you have any discount coupons.



Hmm, the price is nice but some gamers at IVG don't trust that site.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2011)

I might buying PS3 soon then.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Hmm, the price is nice but some gamers at IVG don't trust that site.


Letsbuy ain't a trusted site ???
Man I was thinking of purchasing some stuff there. Thanks for info.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 22, 2011)

i was thinking of SLIing my 450 or sell it & get a 6850 now plan changed i will get the 320 GB with move by march
[YOUTUBE]ZoE_g7VErEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarath (Aug 22, 2011)

letsbuy is a good site. Whats wrong with them?
They respond promptly to any query.
Min 2 - max 5 hours.

My Razer Imperator and SS mat is from letsbuy. Plus the coupon codes make it a sweet deal. 

P.S. Letsbuy doesn't manufacture the PS3 BTW. What could they possibly do to your possible purchase?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Is sony stupid?

Console : PlayStation®3 : Sony India

the PS3 320GB costs more than the move bundle which also has 320GB hdd.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Is sony stupid?
> 
> Console : PlayStation®3 : Sony India
> 
> the PS3 320GB costs more than the move bundle which also has 320GB hdd.


Lazy updating 

18.9k *www.flipkart.com/gaming/gaming-con...HW+K4tvs2zGn2wQ--&_r=R29Dyw9YttKx7olN6HmOdw--


----------



## baccilus (Aug 22, 2011)

I am pretty sure that I read somewhere that PS3 games will be soon manufactured in India and so we will get them real cheap. Can anyone find the source of this news?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 22, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I am pretty sure that I read somewhere that PS3 games will be soon manufactured in India and so we will get them real cheap. Can anyone find the source of this news?



i found it but that was in 2007
Sony Manufacturing Games In India To Bring Prices Down; Sells 8000 Consoles A Month | contentSutra


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

They wont be real cheap, but significantly cheaper.

A 2499 game may cost between 1800-2000 after the local production begins.

The recent interview in chip says it will start soon.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok that means it would be wiser to upgrade my pc then. Morover PS4 is not too far. It will probably be back compatible and from reports it is apperant that they will try to keep the next console affordable by using cheaper components.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Ok that means it would be wiser to upgrade my pc then. Morover PS4 is not too far. It will probably be back compatible and from reports it is apperant that they will try to keep the next console affordable by using cheaper components.


Probably be Q4 2012.
WIll take even longer to hit India.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

I read a interview of Sony in a Mag that they will start making game in India ASAP. Although not sure how long is their ASAP. 

@sarath
thanks for info about letsbuy as making online purchase is always advisable on trusted sites and if you have made purchase from there then I trust them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

gr8 news for PS3 lovers


----------

